# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  erectieverlies na prostaatkankeroperatie

## jaap smedes

Na mijn operatie kan ik door zenuwbeschadiging geen erectie meerkrijgen. Wie heeft ervaringen met een vacuumpomp of injecties

----------

